# Best Dog stories



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello Everybody,

I am about to do the hardest thing I have ever had to do tommorow morning when I get up. I have to put my best old friend down. My almost 14 year old Springers hind legs have been giving her trouble, and today they just stopped working. I didn't have the heart to do it tongiht after work. I needed a chance to prepare myself and say good bye. So tommorow we are going to go out to our favorite hunting spot and part for one last time.

As hard as it is to lose a good friend and have to say good bye, it is comforting to think about all our good times together. I am just wondering what memories do you have of all your old hunting dogs? 
Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

mrz0703,

I know exactly how you feel. Yesterday, Saturday, I had to put my 13 year, 9 month yellow lab to sleep. His hips wouldn't work anymore either. One of the toughest things that I had to do. The vet did a great job with him. Chip left us in no pain. It was a tough day. I also made the arrangements on Friday night to have it done at 11:30 on Saturday. So I had to think about it all night and all morning. A really tough day. But we move on. 
I thought of all the good times and all the retrieves that he had. He was a great dog. As of now I don't plan on getting another one because of where I live so every time I walk past his kennel or go to the spots we hunt, I'll problably tear up. I guess it part of owning these guys.

Good luck. Better days are ahead.

Ref


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I can't read your post - it just hits me too many ways. I am so sorry that you are having to go through this - it is something that we all have to face, too many times.

Thoughts are with you and your family for your loss. Your best friend will be waiting for you at The Bridge.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Very sorry for this trying time for you. Much harder for you than for the pup you love. That love and devotion along with all the good times they brought us make it worthwhile a thousand times over, but no easier. Like Ref said, the last good thing we can do for our buddies. Mine are whomping down a couple pounds of stew meat when the vet drives into the yard.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sad to hear,especially now with hunting seasons starting.I didn't hunt grouse the past weekend.Just wouldn't be the same without Rocky in front of me.

But my wife asked me to get another pup....


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear this.

My wife found the best way to say good bye to a friend. She found a vet that came to our home and put her cat down. No stressfull trip to the vet. Just a quiet way to say good bye in the comfort of your own home. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Just went through it last summer with one of my setters, will probably have to do it soon with my other 13 year old setter. The old setter loved beer, toys, and birds. We had Dr. Deb come to our house, let Nate point a bird, gave him a Bud, and had Deb put him to sleep in the back of his hunting truck. I really believe he thought he was going hunting one more time. He loved Dr. Deb and all the people surronding him. It was a good way to die. As with all my dogs, I'll miss him forever. Sorry for you and your family that you're having to go through it. He was buried with his favorite toy and a full bottle of beer.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I like Gonehuntin's approach. We've had the vet out to our house 3 times in the last 15 years or so, 2 dogs and a cat. We bury them in the yard, although we live in the city and suspect we're breaking some law. Always bury them with a favorite toy or food bowl and we plant a special tree or bush over their grave. Hadn't thought about the beer, as never have given it to my dogs, but it's not a bad idea.

It's always a tough thing to do, given how much a part of our families they become and how much we love 'em. Somebody once remarked that they only thing wrong with dogs is that they don't outlive us. I agree. My condolences to those of you who are going through this at the moment.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

First of all, I am very sorry to hear of your loss. My dog is 3 and I can't help but put myself into your situation as I read that post. I will be a wreck the day Remmi passes into the uplands/couches/beds/passenger seats in the sky.

My old hunting dog wasn't a hunting dog. When I was a kid, my parents had an Irish Setter. While growing up, my dad didn't hunt, which meant that I didn't hunt (until I was in 9th grade).

Our setter would run like crazy through the coulee behind our house and would always "point" everything in sight. At the time, I din't know what the heck she was doing.....I would ask my dad and he said "she's pointing". I honestly thought she had some mental problems because all of my friends' dogs would chase things and mine would stop and stare.

She died one very cold winter evening (13 years old) in our garage of old age and cancer. She was an "outside" dog, not allowed in the house very often. It was the day she passed that I had decided when I was old enough to have my own dog and place to live, she/he would be a house dog. I remember my dad sobbing about her passing and him saying he thinks she could have made it longer if he would have allowed her into the house that winter. ~ It is that reason that Remmi (and all future pups) will have the run of the house..........I guess I just love dogs too much!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I guess I just love dogs too much!


Nope, you have it exactly right :beer:


----------



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

I would just like to say thank you to everyone who has written on the topic. It has helped me alot.

Like what was previously said she was an indoor dog, and she made up my mind that no matter where I live or what I do, I will always have a dog and it will always have a free run of my house because as much as we try, we really need them more than they need us.

Thank you for all of your posts, and please keep them coming, If it has happened to you, you know what it feels like to look back and smile, and if it hasnt, I hope it never does but it more than likely will. so just remeber this It helps.

My dad loved my dog almost as much as I did. and the first time I ever saw him cry was not when she was put down, but when I gave him a news article that was in the paper about remembering the good times with your hunting dog. When he drove me to get my dog 13 years ago, he told me to read it and keep it because one day i would need it, and by god 13 years later my dog finally passed on and i still had the article. It was sad, but did we ever have a good talk sitting there two grown men, both trying not to cry talking about how much they loved their dog and all the many birds she had gotten us. thank you, and please keep posting


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

THE BEST PLACE TO BURY A DOG

"There is one best place to bury a dog.
"If you bury him in this spot, he will
come to you when you call - come to you
over the grim, dim frontier of death, 
and down the well-remembered path, 
and to your side again.

"And though you call a dozen living
dogs to heel, they shall not growl at
him, nor resent his coming,
for he belongs there.

"People may scoff at you, who see
no lightest blade of grass bent by his
footfall, who hear no whimper, people 
who may never really have had a dog.
Smile at them, for you shall know
something that is hidden from them,
and which is well worth the knowing.

"The one best place to bury a good
dog is in the heart of his master."

--- Ben Hur Lampman ---
from the Portland Oregonian Sept. 11, 1925
[AKA "If A Dog Be Well Remembered"] 
[AKA "Where TO Bury A Dog"]

*****************************************

MRS. DINGLEY'S DOG

"Pray steal me not, I'm Mrs. Dingley's,
Whose heart in this 
four-fotted thing lies,"

--- Jonathan Swift ---
inscription on the collar of a lapdog

*****************************************

MEMORIES

"Not the least hard thing to bear when 
they go from us, these quiet friends,
is that they carry away with them so
many years of our lives. Yet, if they
find warmth therein, who would 
begrudge them those years that they
have so guarded?
And whatever they take,
be sure they have deserved."

--- John Galsworthy ---

*****************************************

HEAVEN'S DOGGY-DOOR

My best friend closed his eyes last
night, As his head was in my hand.
The Doctors said he was in pain, 
And it was hard for him to stand.

The thoughts that scurried through 
my head, As I cradled him in my arms.
Were of his younger, puppy years,
And OH...his many charms.

Today, there was no gentle nudge
With an intense "I love you gaze",
Only a heart thats filled with tears
Remembering our joy filled days.

But an Angel just appeared to me,
And he said, "You should cry no more,
GOD also loves our canine friends,
HE's installed a 'doggy-door"!

--- Jan Cooper --- 1995

*****************************************

ONE MAN'S SPECIAL TRIBUTE TO A DOG

The one absolutely unselfish friend that
a man can have in this selfish world, 
the one that never deserts him, 
the one that never proves ungrateful 
or treacherous, is his dog.

A man's dog stands by him in prosperity 
and in poverty,
in health and in sickness.
He will sleep on the cold ground where
the wintery winds blow, 
and the snow drives fiercely,
if only he may be near his master's 
side. He will kiss the hand that has no
food to offer, he will lick the sores 
and wounds that come in encounter with
the roughness of the world. He guards
the sleep of his Pauper master as if he
were a prince.

When all other friends desert,
he remains.
When riches take wings and reputation 
falls to pieces, he is as constant in
his love as the sun in it's journey 
through the heavens.
If misfortune drives the master forth
an outcast in the world, friendless 
and homeless, the faithful dog asks 
no higher privilege than that of
accompanying him to guard against
danger, to fight against his enemies.

And when the last scene of all comes,
and death takes the master in it's 
embrace, and his body is laid away in
the cold ground, no matter if all other
friends pursue their way, there by the
graveside will the noble dog be found,
his head between his paws, his eyes sad,
but open in alert watchfulness,
faithful and true, even in death.

-From a speech given by
Former Senator George Graham Vest
of Missouri. Delivered in 1870 when he
was acting as a lawyer in a suit against
a man who had killed the dog of his 
client. -- He won the case.

*****************************************

FOUR FEET

I have done mostly what men do,
And pushed it out of my mind;
But I can't forget, if I wanted to,
Four-Feet trotting behind.

Day after day, the whole day through--
Wherever my road inclined--
Four-Feet said, 'I am coming with you!'
And trotted along behind.

Now I must go by some other round--
Which I shall never find--
Some where that does not carry the sound
Of Four-Feet trotting behind.

--- Rudyard Kipling ---

*****************************************

TREAT ME KINDLY

Treat me kindly, my beloved friend,
For no heart in all the world is more
rateful for kindness than the loving
heart of me. 
Do not break my spirit with a stick,
For though I should lick your hand
between blows, your patience and 
understanding will more quickly
teach me the things you would 
have me learn.

Speak to me often, For your voice is
the world's sweetest music, as you must
know by the fierce wagging of my tail
when your footsteps fall upon my ears.

Please take me inside when it is cold
and wet, For I am a domesticated 
animal, no longer accustomed to the
bitter elements. I ask no greater glory
than the privilege of sitting at your
feet beside the hearth.

Keep my pan filled with water, for I
cannot tell you when I suffer thirst.
Feed me clean food that I may stay well,
to romp and play and do your bidding,
to walk by your side, and stand ready,
willing and able to protect you with 
my life, should your life be in danger.

And, my friend, when I am very old, and
I no longer enjoy good health, hearing
and good sight, do not make heroic
efforts to keep me going.

I am not having fun. Please see that my
trusting life is taken gently. I shall
leave this earth knowing with the last
breath I drew, that my fate was always
safest in your hand.

--- By Beth Norman Harris 1968 ---

*****************************************

EPITAPH TO A DOG

Near this spot Are deposited the Remains
Of one Who Possessed Beauty
Without Vanity,Strength without Insolence,
Courage without Ferocity,
And all the Virtues of Man
Without his Vices.
This Praise, which would be unmeaning 
flattery If inscribed over Human Ashes,
Is but a just tribute to the
Memory of "Boatswain," a Dog
Who was born at Newfoundland,
May, 1803,
And died at Newstead Abbey
Nov. 18, 1808.

--- Lord Byron ---

*****************************************

MONUMENT TO A DOG

When some proud son of man returns to
earth, Unknown to glory, but upheld by
birth, The sculptor's art exhausts the
pomp of woe, And storied urns record who
rests below. When all is done, upon the
tomb is seen, Not what he was, but what
he should have been.
But the poor dog, in life the firmest
friend, The first to welcome, foremost
to defend, Whose honest heart is still
his master's own, Who labors, fights,
lives, breathes for him alone,
Unhonored falls, unnoticed all his worth,
Denied in heaven the soul he held on earth
-- While man, vain insect! hopes to be
forgiven, And claims himself a sole 
exclusive heaven.

Oh man! thou feeble tenant of an hour,
Debased by slavery, or corrupt
by power--
Who knows thee well must quit thee with
disgust, Degraded mass of animated dust!
Thy love is lust, thy friendship all
a cheat, Thy smiles hypocrisy, thy
words deceit!
By nature vile, ennobled but by name,
Each kindred brute might bid thee blush
for shame. Ye, who perchance behold this
simple urn, Pass on--it honors none you
wish to mourn. To mark a friend's remains
these stones arise;
I never knew but one--and here he lies.

--- Lord Byron ---
Inscription on the monument of his
Newfoundland dog, 1808

*****************************************

OLD DOG IN A LOCKET

Old dog in a locket That lies next to my heart
I will always love you As I did right from the start

You were right beside me Through the darkest of my days
It was your kind and gentle nature That made me want to stay

Now I hold you in my arms Your breath still warm against my hand
Our hearts still beat together And I wonder if you understand

Through the hours that I held you Before the light did leave your soul
I knew a way to keep you Forever in my hold

I snipped the hair from around your eyes So I would always see
The beauty that surrounds me Even in times of need

I snipped the hair from around your ears So I would always hear
Music in the distance To quiet any fears

I snipped the hair from across your back
To bring me strength in time of need
And the power of your essence Would always be with me

I snipped the hair from around your heart That beat in time with mine
So I would know that love would find me At some distant time

And so, your life slipped out of mine On a quiet spring like day
But I knew that a part of you Old dog in a locket
That lays next to my heart I will always love you
Even though we had to part

--- Author unknown ---

*****************************************

IF IT SHOULD BE

If it should be that I grow weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then you must do what must be done, 
For this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad, I understand.
Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day, more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years.
What is to come can hold no fears. 
You'd not want me to suffer so;
The time has come -- please let me go.

Take me where my need they'll tend,
And please stay with me till the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me, 
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see 
The kindness that you did for me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve -- it must be you 
Who had this painful thing to do. 
We've been so close, we two, these years; 
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.

--- Anonymous ---

*****************************************

SEPARATE LIFETIMES

We who choose to surround ourselves
with lives even more temporary than our
own, live within a fragile circle;
easily and often breached.
Unable to accept its awful gaps,
we would still live no other way.
We cherish memory as the only
certain immortality, never fully
understanding the neccesary plan....

--- Irving Townsend ---
"The Once Again Prince"

*****************************************

JUST MY DOG

He is my other eyes that can see above
the clouds; my other ears that hear above
the winds. He is the part of me that can
reach out into the sea.

He has told me a thousand times over that
I am his reason for being: by the way he
rests against my leg; by the way he thumps
his tail at my smallest smile; by the way he
shows his hurt when I leave without taking him.
(I think it makes him sick with worry when he
is not along to care for me.)

When I am wrong, he is delighted to forgive.
When I am angry, he clowns to make me smile.
When I am happy, he is joy unbounded.
When I am a fool, he ignores it.
When I succeed, he brags.
Without him, I am only another man. With him,
I am all-powerful.
He is loyalty itself.
He has taught me the meaning of devotion.
With him, I know a secret comfort and a 
private peace. He has brought me understanding
where before I was ignorant.
His head on my knee can heal my human hurts.
His presence by my side is protection against
my fears of dark and unknown things.
He has promised to wait for me...
henever...wherever--in case I need him. 
And I expect I will--as I always have.

He is just my dog.
--- Gene Hill ---
www page: My Dog
This piece originally appeared in Tears & Laughter
Copyright Gene Hill. All rights reserved.

*********************************************

ROOM IN YOUR HEART

Sorrow fills a barren space;
you close your eyes and see my face
and think of times I made you laugh,
the love we shared, the bond we had, 
the special way I needed you - 
the friendship shared by just we two.

The day's too quiet, the world seems older,
the wind blows now a little colder.
You gaze into the empty air
and look for me, but I'm not there - 
I'm in heaven and I watch you,
and I see the world around you too.

I see little souls wearing fur,
souls who bark and souls who purr
born unwanted and unloved - 
I see all this and more above - 
I watch them suffer, I see them cry,
I see them lost, I watch them die.
I see unwanted thousands born - 
and when they die, nobody mourns.

These little souls wearing fur 
(Some who bark and some who purr) 
are castaways who - unlike me - 
will never know love or security. 
A few short months they starve and roam, 
Or caged in shelters - nobody takes home.
They're special too (furballs of pleasure),
filled with love and each one, a treasure.

My pain and suffering came to an end, 
so don't cry for me, my person, my friend.
But think of the living -
those souls with fur 
(some who bark and some who purr) - 
And though our bond can't be broken apart, 
make room for another in your home and 
your heart.

--- Caro Schubert-James ---
[email protected]
alt.support.grief.pet-loss
www page: Poem

*********************************************

Plus je vois l'homme,
plus j'aimie mon chien

--- Pascal ---

*********************************************

THE DOGS WHO HAVE SHARED OUR LIVES

The dogs who've shared our lives. 
In subtle ways they let us know 
their spirit still survives. 
Old habits still make us think 
we hear a barking at the door.
Or step back when we drop 
a tasty morsel on the floor.
Our feet still go around the place
the food dish used to be,
And, sometime, coming home at night,
we miss them terribly.
And although time may bring new friends
and a new food dish to fill,
That one place in our hearts
belongs to them...
and always will.

---Linda Barnes ---

*********************************************

A DOG:

"Tis pity not to have a dog, for at the
long day's end, The man or boy will 
know the joy, Of welcome from a friend. 
And whether he be rich or poor, Or much
of little bring, The dog will mark his
step and bark, As if he were a King.
Though gossips whisper now and then,
Of faults they plainly see, And some
may sneer, from year to year, My dog 
stays true to me. He's glad to follow
where I go, And though I win or fail,
His love for me he'll let me see, By
wahhing his tail. Now if I were to list
the friends Of mine in smiles and tears,
ho through and through are staunch and
and true, And constant down the years,
In spite of all my many faults,
Which critics catalog, Deserving blame,
I'd have to name My ever-faithful dog.
"Tis pity not to have a dog, Whatever be
his breed, for Dogs possess a faithfulness,
Which humans sadly need. And whether 
skys be blue or gray, Good luck or ill
Attend, Man's toil by day, a dog will stay,
His ever-constant friend.......

--- Egdgar A. Guest ---

*********************************************

A STUMP FOR A TAIL

You can't buy loyalty, they say
I bought it though, the other day;
You can't buy friendship, tried and true,
Well just the same, I bought that too.
I made my bid, and on the spot
Bought love and faith and a whole job lot
Of happiness, so all in all
The purchase price was pretty small.
I bought a single trusting heart,
That gave devotion from the start.
If you think these things are not 
for sale, Buy a brown-eyed puppy with
a stump for a tail.

--- author unknown ---

*********************************************

RILEY

I thought about you earlier today
but I didn't understand why. I see
your face when I look at her and
everytime I cry.

I often find my self, calling her
your name. And I wish it were you
every time we play a game.

You've helped my through some rough
times, Lord, knows you were always there.
I used to think you look so smart,
the way you'd sit and stare.

You'd always lend a thoughtful ear,
a problem you'd never miss. And I miss
the way, on my cheek you'd lay
a little doggy kiss.

I know you're gone for good now, though
it is hard for me to see. That you won't
come when I call your name, it will always
be just me.

I know you didn't leave me empty handed,
you left me a part of you. And, I will always
remember how much you loved me, and the
thoughtful things you'd do.

It is hard for me to realize no more cookies
you will Mooch. And, it is hard for me to say
goodbye, so rest is peace, my pooch.

--- Carly Dinwiddie ---

*********************************************

A PRAYER FOR ANIMALS

Hear our humble prayer, O God, for our
friends the animals,
especially for animals who are suffering;
for any that are hunted or lost or
deserted or frightened or hungry;
for all that must be put to death.

We entreat for them all Thy mercy and pity,
and for those who deal with them we ask a
heart of compassion and gentle hands and
kindly words. Make us, ourselves, to be true
friends to animals and so to share the blessings
of the merciful.

--- Albert Schweitzer ---

******************************************** 
I ONLY WANTED YOU

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

--- Anonymous ---

******************************************** 
SPECIAL SEVEN

We knew we were Special,
Right from the start.
You loved us so dearly,
Deep down in your heart.

Our leaving has hurt you, but try not to cry,
One fine day, we'll meet in the sky.
Kendal was waiting, so healthy and strong,
She was delighted, she'd waited so long.

We're all very happy, we miss you we do,
Us Seven together we'll all start anew.
Remember we Love you, just look to a star,
We're sometimes close by you, we'll never be far.

Our wings they are glistening,
In the bright golden sun.
We're Gods Special Angels,
We are second to none!

--- Irene Linden ---

Dedicated to our
Special Seven - Kendal, Crystal, Kayla, Blossom,
Jessie, Emily and Kerrus.

********************************************* 
DON'T CRY FOR ME WHEN I'M GONE

Three score and ten are given to man,
But ours is a much briefer span. 
So, though I give you all my heart,
The time will come when we must part.
But all around you, you will see,
Creatures that speak to you of me;
A tired horse, a hunted thing,
A sparrow with a broken wing ... 
Pity - and help (I know you will)
And somehow, I will be with you still;
And I shall know, although I'm gone,
The love I gave you lingers on. 
--- (Author unknown) ---

********************************************* 
A DOG'S PRAYER

Treat me kindly , my beloved master,
for no heart in all the world is more
grateful for kindness than the loving
heart of me.

Do not break my spirit with a stick,
for although I should lick your hand between blows, your patience and
understanding will more quickly teach 
me the things you would have be do.

Speak to me often, for your voice is
world's sweetest music, as you must know
by the fierce wagging of my tail when your
footstep falls upon my waiting ear.

When it is cold and wet, please take me
inside, for I am now a domesticated animal,
no longer used to bitter elements.
And I ask no greater glory than the
privilege of sitting at your feet beside
the hearth. Though had you no home,
I would rather follow you through ice and
snow than rest upon the softest pillow in
the warmest home in the land, for you are
my god and I am your devoted worshipper.

Keep my pan filled with fresh water,
for although I should not reproach you
were it dry, I cannot tell you when I
suffer thirst. Feed me clean food so
that I may stay well to romp and play
and do your bidding, to walk by your
side, and stand ready willing and able
to protect you with my life should your
life be in danger.

And beloved master, should the Great Master
see fit to deprive me of my health or sight,
do not turn me away from you. Rather,
hold me gently in your arms as skilled hands
grant me the merciful boon of eternal rest...
and I will leave you knowing with the last
breath I draw, my fate was every safest
in your hands.

--- Beth Norman Harris ---

*********************************************

NO CHARGE FOR LOVE

A farmer had some puppies he needed to sell.
He painted a sign advertising the 4 pups.
And set about nailing it to a post on the
edge of his yard. As he was driving the 
last nail into the post,he felt a tug on 
his overalls. He looked down into the
eyes of a little boy. "Mister," he said,
"I want to buy one of your puppies." 
"Well," said the farmer, as he rubbed the
sweat of the back of ! his neck,
"These puppies come from fine parents and
cost a good deal of money." 
The boy dropped his head for a moment.
Then reaching deep into his pocket, 
he pulled out a handful of change and held
it up to the farmer. "I've got thirty-nine
cents. Is that enough to take a look?" 
"Sure," said the farmer, and with that he 
let out a whistle. Here, Dolly!" he called.
Out from the doghouse and down the ramp ran 
Dolly followed by four little balls of fur.
The little boy pressed his face against the 
chain link fence. His eyes danced with
delight. As the dogs made their way to the
fence,the little boy noticed something else
stirring inside the doghouse. Slowly another
little ball appeared, this one noticeably
smaller. Down the ramp it slid. Then in a
somewhat awkward manner, the little pup 
began hobbling toward the others,doing its
best to catch up.... "I want that one,"
the little boy said, pointing to the runt.
The farmer knelt down at the boy's side and
said, "Son, you don't want that puppy.
He will never be able to run and play with 
you like these other dogs would. " With that
the little boy stepped back from the fence,
reached down, and began rolling up one leg
f his trousers. In doing so he revealed a 
steel brace running down both sides 
of his leg attaching itself to a specially
made shoe. Looking back up at the farmer,
he said, "You see sir, I don't run too well
myself, and he will need someone who 
understands. " With tears in his eyes, 
the farmer reached down and picked 
up the little pup. Holding it carefully
he handed it to the little boy. 
"How much?" asked the little boy. 
"No charge," answered the farmer, 
"There's no charge for love."

--- Author Unknown ---

*********************************************

Read some quotes about dogs

HTML author Dick Neville last modified 09/30/2005 12:12:12


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

sorry man!!! tough day!!!


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

My last post was lengthy, but required reading I think.

Radar was my best friend for 10 years. When I got divorced I left my house with my truck, a couch, my guns, and him. Thats all a man really needs. Best bird dog I'll ever keep company with. If my ex knew what he was worth, I wouldnt have been able to keep the truck either!

I lost him last year. He got into some poison out on the prairie we think. Never know for sure. When we left the vets office he was wrapped in my hunting coat. He is still resting in that along with a pheasant feather. He is buried on a knoll overlooking a pond where woodducks come and nest every year. The site is planted in native prairie grasses. I have a beer with him now and again.


----------

